

Early web GIFs: Where are they now? - ff0066mote
http://www.tineye.com/search/88aeeb714d04a6f9e2424033dc75de58e8c24e09

======
27182818284
<http://www.textfiles.com/underconstruction/>

------
zachbeane
That particular one is from Keith Ohlfs, I believe from his Pixelsight
project. All the stuff I do on <http://wigflip.com/> is a pale imitation of
what he was doing 15 years ago.
<http://www.ohlfs.com/keith/self/next/next.html> has a bit of info about his
NeXT days.

~~~
wooster
Thanks for the blast from the past. I remember Keith Ohlfs and his Pixelsight
project, but had no idea he used to work at NeXT.

His site was definitely one of the major influences in my learning about
programming for the web, learning Perl by example, and going on to get a
degree in Computer Science. So, kudos and credit where credit is due.

------
_delirium
Hmm, it doesn't seem able to find the old-style EFF blue ribbons much of
anywhere, even though I know they're still up in a lot of places:
[http://www.tineye.com/search/8a8b9792d6d6056dec92d993595e6d9...](http://www.tineye.com/search/8a8b9792d6d6056dec92d993595e6d9b3707b9b5)

~~~
otakucode
It would actually probably be a good idea to keep those ribbons around, with
links to the story of the CDA. An awful lot of people don't realize that the
law passed with lots of support from people who are, inexplicably, still in
office. Even when it was unanimously struck down by the SCOTUS with an
uncharacteristically strong decision warning the legislators to not even think
about trying such a law again, they immediately did so and continue to do so
on a regular basis, suffering no ills from it. In discussions of the possible
involvement of the FCC and other government bodies in the future of the
Internet, net neutrality discussions and the like, it would be beneficial for
everyone involved to have a strong understanding of the CDA and its stillborn
children, and knowledge of the Internet censorship laws that keep being passed
on a regular basis (but struck down by the courts once someone has enough
money to fight them... I've lost count of how many times "virtual child
pornography" has been made illegal and then failed the judicial test).

~~~
PidGin128
This?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Communications_Dec...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Communications_Decency_Act&oldid=331806991)

It does seem like it would be a seasonal occurrence. Every election season...

------
jluxenberg
Suprised to see an HSBC website in that list
<http://online.hsbc.com.mt/html/borrow/lr.htm>

------
ff0066mote
Here's another.

[http://www.tineye.com/search/50e877ce68b44445cd67010b2db7541...](http://www.tineye.com/search/50e877ce68b44445cd67010b2db7541bfe2d7961)

------
eagleal
Is this a viral form of something called advertising?

Just my thought!

------
jhuckabee
Die gif die.

